# Fish ID?



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Went to JB this morning from 9-1130 the only thing I caught was this foul hooked critter. Any idea what this may be? Thanks


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a hardtail to me


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ahh ok cool thanks another bait fish eh?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hardtail!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

yes, great bait for all sorts of toothy fishes...


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

If you scroll over the head of the fish in the picture it says Fish Id?-hardtail-jpg...


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

I know thats what I labled it as...


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

A numba one hod tail


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Ooooh, a lova Hawa ! Long time.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

bwise said:


> I know thats what I labled it as...


Then whyd you need a fish id lol?


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

after I found out what it was jeeees


----------



## bluerunnerduh (Oct 21, 2012)

*Blue runner*

Hardtail is sort of the slang name for the fish

The actual common name is a blue runner, great Amber Jack bait


----------

